# Profibus erweitern.



## kolbendosierer (22 Mai 2004)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe eine kleine Frage. Und zwar möchte ich zu einer bestehenden Anlage einen weiteren OP17 integrieren. Da einer schon vorhanden ist, sollen die OP's im parallel Betrieb arbeiten.

Am Profibus hängen unter anderem Movimots die die Adressen 10 - 20 belegen.
Da mein AG ( CPU 315-2 DP ) die 2 hat und der bestehende OP die 3 hab ich ja noch genügen Adressen frei. Also hab ich dem zweiten OP die Adresse 5 gegeben. Wenn ich den OP über Protool beschreibe bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung das er die Adresse 2 nicht finden kann, also den Master (wenn ich nicht falsch liege).

Ich habe nun keine Ahnung warum ich immer nur einen OP betreiben kann. Einer bringt immer einen Fehler.

Die Profibusleitung wurde vom AG zum OP und vom OP zu den Movimots geschleift.
Ich bin nun vom letzten Movimot  zu dem neuen OP gefahren. Und was ich merkwürdig fand war, das bei dem letzten Movimot kein Abschlußwiederstand drin ist???

Ich hoffe mir kan jemand helfen, bedanke mich im vorraus.

Kolbendosierer


----------



## smoe (22 Mai 2004)

Hast du die Hardwareconfig um ein OP erweitert und die aktuelle Konfig inkl. Systemdaten ins AG geladen?

Hast du in der Hardwareconfig des AG's die reservierten OP Verbindungen auf 2 erhöht?.

smoe


----------



## sps-concept (22 Mai 2004)

*Quatsch?*

In die Hardwarekonfig muss ein OP nur wenn man Direkttasten projektiert. Und die reservierten Verbindungen dürften nur für MPI-Kommunikation gelten. Schleif doch einfach mal das OP ein oder ziehe direkt von der CPU vom 2. Anschluss auf dem Stecker ein direktes Kabel. Dann weisst du obs am Movimot liegt.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## plc_tippser (22 Mai 2004)

Hi,
lasst mich nicht lügen, aber das hört sich so an, als .... hmmm

Läßt sich überhaupt das Projekt downloaden auf&s OP? OP17 geht doch nur RS232 oder? Irgendwie hört sich das nämlich so an, als wenn die Transferadresse auf 5 steht, das original OP aber noch auf 2, oder umgekehrt. 

Bin ein wenig verwirrt bei der Beschreibung.   Jetzt habe ich die Verwirrung auch nóch wien Wurm auf andere User übertragen  :lol: 

Ich gehe erst mal ein, 2, ganz viele Guinness trinken und denke weiter drüber nach  

By, pt


----------



## kolbendosierer (24 Mai 2004)

Moin,

@ smoe 

Hardwarekonfig hochgeladen mit Systemdaten. Was meinst du mit 
"Hast du in der Hardwareconfig des AG's die reservierten OP Verbindungen auf 2 erhöht?."


@ sps-concept

Hab das OP mal direkt an den Anschluß für's PG drangehängt. Ging auch nicht.


@ plc_tippser

Wieviel Guiness waren es am Schluß?
Das Projekt habe ich vom originalen OP übernommen, und habe nur die Profibusadresse geändert (von 2 auf 5 ). Den OP habe ich dan mit einem seriellen Kabel beschrieben. Bei Textbasierenden OP's geht's leider nur mit dem seriellen Kabel.

Bis dann 

kolbendosierer


----------



## plc_tippser (24 Mai 2004)

kolbendosierer schrieb:
			
		

> @ plc_tippser
> 
> Wieviel Guiness waren es am Schluß?
> Das Projekt habe ich vom originalen OP übernommen, und habe nur die Profibusadresse geändert (von 2 auf 5 ). Den OP habe ich dan mit einem seriellen Kabel beschrieben. Bei Textbasierenden OP's geht's leider nur mit dem seriellen Kabel.
> ...



Ich muss noch das Restgeld zählen, dividieren und dann schätzen. Wahr aber trotz der Kälte gut.

Nur ein Hinweis von mir. Bist Du sicher, das Du nicht die MPI sondern die Profibusadr. verstellt hast? Prüf das noch mal.

Gruß pt


----------



## plc_tippser (24 Mai 2004)

Vergiss das mit der Adr. Habe gerade gesehen das man sich nicht vertun kann. Ich bau es gerade nach.

Gruß pt


----------



## kolbendosierer (24 Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe nun in der Hardwarekonig. unter OP-Komunikation eine 2 eingetragen. Hat aber nix gebracht.
Die Zyklusüberwachungszeit habe ich von 150ms auf 300  ms gestellt.

Geht trotzdem nicht. Wenn ich das neue OP anschließe geht das alte auf Störung, mit der Meldung 
#551 Adresse 2 nicht vorhanden.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hatt, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Danke

kolbendosierer.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Mai 2004)

*Bereichszeiger?*

Hallo Kolbendosierer,



			
				kolbendosierer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das Projekt habe ich vom originalen OP übernommen, und habe nur die Profibusadresse geändert (von 2 auf 5 )...




Und was ist mit den Bereichszeigern?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## kolbendosierer (24 Mai 2004)

Ich hab dem neuen OP auch eigene DB's zugeordnet.
Ohne Erfolg.Aber haben die Bereichszeiger was mit der MPI-Adesse zu tun?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

hallo

ich hatte mal ein projekt mit 4 OP's an einer CPU
über MPI , 3 OP's funktionierten einwandfrei
das letze (4) das dann anlief meldete fehler
grund: es gehen nur 3 op und ein pg an einer cpu

überigens hast du in der HWkonfig die OP kommunikation auf 
2 oder 3 erhöht? standart einstellung ist 1 OP

gruss chris


----------



## sps-concept (24 Mai 2004)

*OP*

Hallo Chris,

die OP17 hängen aber über Profibus dran und da geht mehr. Hm mal schaun ob der Kolben morgen die Ergebnisse preisgibt. Hab mal im Projekt nachgeschaut.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## kolbendosierer (25 Mai 2004)

*ERGEBNIS*

So die Kiste läuft und da muß ich dem ANDRE danken.
Da hab ich den blöden OP woll nicht richtig in die Steuerung mit eingebunden.

Im Moment läuft die Anlage einwandfrei. Ich habe die beiden OP's auch über die selben DB's laufen. Geht auch.

Ich bedank mich nochmal beim Forum und vorallen bei Andre, der hatt mich auf die richtige Spur gebracht.

Bis dann


----------

